# Travelling with Pet Dog to and within Italy ?



## apurned (May 29, 2008)

We will be travelling with our Pet Hungarian Vizla bitch in our motorhome thru France, Belgium, Luxembourg and Switzerland to spend 3 months touring Italy. 
I have just read in the latest ACSI Site guide a note in the country guidelines for Switzerland and Italy that " "Dogs must be on a lead and muzzled in public places and on public transport" also "dogs are not permitted even on a lead in most National or Regional parks"

Has anyone experiences of travelling with a dog in Italy and can give me some guidance, or relate any expriences good or bad to help us. 

Our Dog is very gentle and a little bit timid, is a similar in size to a Dalmation, is not in the Dangerous Dog classification. We have travelled to France with her without problem. 
The idea of having to have her muzzled at all times and being severely restricted on where we might want to go may cause us re-think our plans and maybe find other countries to visit instead.

Please help


----------



## Johnt1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Dogs in Italy*

We went to Italy in 2009, taking our 2 Yorkshire Terriers (Tish & Tosh) and found most places OK but when traveling on public transport they had to be muzzled, some public transport services would not allow them to travel even with muzzles we did do an awful lot of walking around Rome.

The camp sites we visited only required them to be on a lead.

Hope this helps
John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

I spent four months in Italy with Oscar, my Weimaraner. We went pretty much everywhere together, including on trains, into restaurants and so on. He was not muzzled anywhere, BUT it was winter, so very few tourists about.

There were many signs on the lakeside that stated no dogs, but from asking locals, it seemed it was ok as "there is no one else here".

I do recall though, even though off season, the boats service from Desenzano to Peschiera did insist on a "muzzo" so we caught the train.

Here is a pic of the old lad on the train to Venice. R.I.P old friend.

I will also add the his passport was required at all campsites when booking in.

Here is a link to the Trenitalia website giving their version of the rules, but as I said, Oscar was not muzzled at all, but it was four years ago.

http://www.trenitalia.com/cms/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=9217d78653dbc110VgnVCM1000003f16f90aRCRD

Russell

PS - any chance of a pic of the Vizla - they are lovely dogs.


----------



## apurned (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Dogs*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I spent four months in Italy with Oscar, my Weimaraner. We went pretty much everywhere together, including on trains, into restaurants and so on. He was not muzzled anywhere, BUT it was winter, so very few tourists about.
> 
> ...


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We have travelled extensively in Europe with Lucky our dalmation.
We never had any problems including italy.  

As Russell says muzzells are compusory on the ferries. ( I can understand this)

We did however try to act with consideration for the dog as well as others- no crowded places and on parks beaches etc only if the locals were obviously taking their dogs 

We mostly kept him on the lead except in very open isolted places. 

many places allow dogs in low season but not in high.

Do be careful with his passport we got stuck in Europe for 7 month because we missed his rabis booster (long story) We turned a big negative into a positive and had a fabulous time so ENJOY


----------

